# Game 11: Memphis Grizzlies @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*(6-3)* *@*







*(5-5)*

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET Sunday, November 20, 2005
*TV:* FOX Sports Net, Altitude.
*Location:* Pepsi Center, Denver, Colorado










*Projected Memphis Grizzlies Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 20 Damon Stoudamire 5-10 174 9/3/73 10 Arizona 
*SG* - 6 Eddie Jones 6-6 200 10/20/71 11 Temple 
*SF* - 31 Shane Battier 6-8 220 9/9/78 4 Duke 
*PF* - 16 Pau Gasol 7-0 240 7/6/80 4 None 
*C* - 42 Lorenzen Wright 6-11 240 11/4/75 9 Memphis

*Memphis Grizzlies Reserves*
24 Bobby Jackson PG 6-1 185 3/13/73 8 Minnesota 
30 Dahntay Jones SG 6-6 210 12/27/80 2 Duke
3 Anthony Roberson G 6-2 180 2/14/83 R Florida
33 Mike Miller GF 6-8 218 2/19/80 5 Florida 
25 John Thomas PF 6-9 265 9/8/75 8 Minnesota
12 Jake Tsakalidis C 7-2 290 6/10/79 5 None 

*Memphis Grizzlies Players Stats:*










*Memphis Grizzlies Head Coach:*








*Mike Fratello*

*Mike Fratellos Coaching History:*








*----------------------------------------------*










*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
PG - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 Utah 
SG - 3 DerMarr Johnson 6-9 201 5/5/80 Cincinnati 
SF - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 Syracuse 
PF - 56 Francisco Elson 7-0 235 2/28/76 California 
C - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 Eastern Michigan 
1 Voshon Lenard SG 6-4 215 5/14/73 Minnesota 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 Oklahoma 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 Clemson 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 Missouri 
8 Earl Watson PG 6-1 195 6/12/79 UCLA

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*George Karls Coaching History:*










*Out of game due to Injuries*​31 Nene Hilario FC 6-11 260 9/13/82 None 
6 Kenyon Martin PF 6-9 240 12/30/77 Cincinnati *(questionable)*
9 Bryon Russell GF 6-7 225 12/31/70 Long Beach State

*------------------------------------------------------*​
All Memphis Grizzlies fans and Nuggets fans bring the noise! :banana: 

This should be a great game. Memphis is playing good this season, and the Nuggets are starting to gel and play well. We have a 2 game winning streak going, and this streak needs to continue against the mighty bear. Memphis always plays the Nuggets tough, and through the years the Nuggets and Grizzlies have always been pretty even.

I'm expecting a Nuggets win! We have home court advantage and some good momentum coming off a win against the NY Knicks.

Go Nuggets!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

No K MArt? Hey, we might have a chance this game.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Camby is putting up some monster games - 21 points and 21 boards? Woofff! 

25 assists and only 10 turnovers is also remarkable, as well as 12 team blocks - 4 by Camby. Nice win against a hot team.

G-Force


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Just read the AP recap of the game at yahoo and saw this at the bottom

Link



> Bucks F Nene will have an operation Monday to repair a torn ACL in his right knee. He's expected to miss the rest of the season.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Is it time to make a thread asking if Kenyon holds Camby back?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sweet Baby! A great win by the Nuggets tonight. 

6 - 5 Record now.

We were sluggish in the 1st quarter, but after that we started finding our stride. L. Kleiza came in off the bench, and provided a nice spark when Camby was hit with 2 early fouls. Kleiza is a player! Camby and Carmelo are the Nuggets dynamic duo.

Carmelo Anthony 21 Points *10 Rebounds* 2 Assists









Marcus Camby 21 Points 21 Rebounds 4 Blocked Shots









Carmelo did a nice job on the boards. Something he is entirely capable of. I hope he really improves his average to 7-8 rebounds a game.

Camby Rebounding has been incredible and continue to put up huge 20 rebound nights once a week. If he keeps that up he will be Dennis Rodman like with an average in the 15-16 boards.

Over all the Nuggets were great tonight, and are improving a lot. You can see their defense is getting better and they are taking it to the cup when their jumpers aren't falling. A fun team to watch right now.

*Box Score*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Game Pictures*


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I thought those new Grizzlies unis were nice, though.

I'm just worried about the long term health of Camby. Are we playing him waaaay too much too early? Hopefully not. Everytime he goes down on the floor, I get nervous.

How about a shout out for Kleiza and Najera playing undersized in the low post? Way to go,, guys! Hopefully we dont' get another injury...that would be devastating.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> No K MArt? Hey, we might have a chance this game.


You'd have a better chance of winning if he was in the game.


----------

